# Adverse Side Effects NOT listed Seresto by Bayer



## JDayRod

WARNING - Adverse Side Effects NOT listed: 
“Seresto” anti-flea and tick collars that contain a nicotine chemical (imidacloprid) that can cause seizures, thyroid gland damage, mutations, abortions and birth defects, (and is a class of widely used agricultural chemicals implicated in the catastrophic demise of honey bees, banned by the European Commission in 2013 for 2 years in Europe); and a pyrethrin chemical (flumethrin) that can cause nausea, vomiting, stoke and seizures among other harmful side effects.

The company will be hearing from me Monday (1/18/16) after my Chihuahua experienced a seizure after one week of use from a Seresto small dog collar.


----------



## Hector4

My mastiff got a chemical burn on his throat from the collar. He then developed sensitivity around the neck, unable to wear collars. I gave the collar away for someone else who wanted to use it. It made the lady's dog really sick - lethargy, vomiting, very sick. She then threw the collar away.


----------



## sandgrubber

My old girl reacts badly to all pyrethroids, and flumetherin seemed to bother her. Nothing as drastic as seizures. Just compulsive non-stop licking. Beyer was decent about it. They advised me to take the collar off and refunded my money. My other two dogs did fine with the collar. Unfortunately, after the first six months, so did the fleas. I discontinued use because the things just weren't working.


----------



## Hector4

Oh yeah - forgot the part of it being completely ineffective.


----------



## Remaru

Honestly it is the only thing working well here that is also safe around cats. K9 Advantix works but I can't use it on my cat and can't use it for the dogs that are around cats. I've considered Bravecto but have heard other people having issues with it as well (not sure there is a version for cats). My neighbors have "outdoor dogs" that are flea infested, we never used to have flea issues.


----------



## Willowy

Seresto seems to work OK here, and none of my pets or my mom's pets had any ill effects. My only complaint is that they only last about 5-6 months instead of the 8 months they claim but that's no big deal.


----------



## trainingjunkie

My pit bull and whippets wore them last year in heavy tick areas. I was very happy with them.


----------



## CptJack

Remaru said:


> Honestly it is the only thing working well here that is also safe around cats. K9 Advantix works but I can't use it on my cat and can't use it for the dogs that are around cats. I've considered Bravecto but have heard other people having issues with it as well (not sure there is a version for cats). My neighbors have "outdoor dogs" that are flea infested, we never used to have flea issues.


You can use it on dogs that are around cats. You cannot use it on dogs who will be licked by cats and you need to put the dogs in crates or otherwise separate until it's dry, but that's about it.


----------



## Remaru

CptJack said:


> You can use it on dogs that are around cats. You cannot use it on dogs who will be licked by cats and you need to put the dogs in crates or otherwise separate until it's dry, but that's about it.


Halloween interacts a little too closely with Lad and Blue for me to be comfortable with it. She sleeps with them, plays with them, chews on them. She just doesn't really know she is a cat. I bought a 6 pack when Lad was smaller and split it between Lad, Freyja and Magic for 2months but it just made me uncomfortable with Hallow wanting to be with him so much. So I switched the big dogs to collars too. I'm considering Bravecto when the collars run out.


----------



## fourdogs

My poodle and bichon both got nausea and stopped eating, weight loss and lethargy from the collar.  

It's just such a quandary! Because here we very much need tick protection, because of the prevalence of diseases they carry, yet we poison the dogs for that protection.


----------



## notgaga

I had one for my dog for the 8 months and she was fine, and it worked. I'd get another one but I didn't like feeling like I couldn't touch her neck with it on. But I like it better than the liquids because they seem like they never dry.


----------

